# Osprey....Tamron 150-600 @ 600mm....is it sharp?



## JTPhotography (Nov 15, 2014)

I am very happy with it, especially when I have good light and can get the shutter speed up. I ordered the new Sigma but it was looking like the back order could be longggg, so I picked up one of these. I think it is a keeper.

Handheld, ISO 400, 1/1250th, f7.1, slight crop, maybe 15%


----------



## Overread (Nov 15, 2014)

Darn that looks plenty sharp to me at this size - fullsize might tell a slightly different story; but still very good performance from the superzoom!


----------



## Hunter58 (Nov 15, 2014)

I would say it looks pretty sharp.  Most people seem to be getting nice results with that lens.


----------



## annamaria (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks sharp to me.  Would love to have a lens like that one!


----------



## Philmar (Nov 15, 2014)

Though it is sharp at that size I wonder if it is at a larger size. The eyes may become soft- what shutter speed and focal length was it shot at?


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 15, 2014)

Shot info posted above.

The eye is very sharp at full size. I did have some soft ones but those were due to shake. The autofocus is good but not stellar, so that will factor in. Ergonomically i am very pleased. I will post more soon.


----------



## BillM (Nov 15, 2014)

I shot with one for the first time today too and I was just as pleased as you are. Is it as sharp as a 600 prime, nope, but for the price it is real nice  


EDIT:
The more I use this lens the better i like it. A little fine tuning and it is getting seriously sharp.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 15, 2014)

looks great to me.  nice shot


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks sharp to me. I've really enjoyed mine so far. Is it as sharp as my other glass? No, but for the price it's great.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2014)

You are showing us a 0.65 megapixel image. Not much of a test really.


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 15, 2014)

Derrel said:


> You are showing us a 0.65 megapixel image. Not much of a test really.



It's .68 mp and you know it! 

I'll try and post some 100% crops. Consider this thread an ongoing review. As I play with it I will report.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, here's an osprey taken with this lens:






And a couple of 100% crops:


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 16, 2014)

Did someone mention Osprey?   here is one of mine and a 100% crop with the Tamron 



Osprey 9_21 5 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr



Osprey 9_21 100% crop of 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## ByronBrant (Nov 16, 2014)

Great shots. Keep them coming.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Nov 20, 2014)

I am hoping in the future to find one if these lenses at a price I can afford, great pictures


----------

